# 2023 Royal Rumble Match Question Predictions



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Is there a question for every entry for both Rumbles?

1. Jey Uso and Sami Zayn
2. Raquel Rodriquez
3. Andre Chase, Duke Hudson, Vaughn Wagner, Apollo Crews
4. Bull Nakano
5. Mån.sôör
6. Charlotte
7. Rico Chere
8. Raquel Rodriquez
9. Ronda Rousey and Becky Lynch
10. 3
11. Naomi
12. Cody Rhodes
13. Cody Rhodes
14. Sami Zayn
15. Liv Morgan
16. Katana Chance, Kayden Carter, Alba Fyre, Thea Hail
17. Roman coming down and telling the Usos to eliminate Sami
18. Shayna eliminating Ronda
19. No
20. Maybe
21. Eric Young
22. Alba Fyre
23. El Generico
24. No
25. Mickie James
26. Maybe
27. 
Finn Balor (24)
John Cena (25)
Dolph Ziggler (26)
Apollo Crews (27)
Karrion Kross (28)
28.
Alba Fyre (24)
Sonya Deville (25)
Val Halla (26)
Doudrop (27)
Candice LaRae (28)
29. Dakota Kai
30. Edge
Bonus
1. Lacey Evans
2. Finn Balor
3.
Mens:
Austin Theory
Seth Rollins
Karrion Kross
Cody Rhodes
Womens:
Liv Morgan
Bayley
Raquel Rodriquez
Rhea Ripley
4. Dakota Kai
5. Don't have a fantasy one


----------



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

Mutant God said:


> Is there a question for every entry for both Rumbles?
> 
> 1. Jey Uso and Sami Zayn
> 2. Raquel Rodriquez
> ...


Nah you did every question right my dude


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Prescott1189 said:


> Nah you did every question right my dude


Oh, I was joking that theres almost 60 answers we could give, one for every person in both Rumbles lol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

My order entry predictions

1. Seth Rollins
2. Cody Rhodes
3. Johnny Gargano
4. Austin Theory
5. Dolph Ziggler
6. Ricochet
7. Dexter Lumis
8. Kofi Kingston
9. Bronson Reed
10. Carmelo Hayes
11. Dominik Mysterio
12. Omos
13. The Miz
14. Braun Strowman
15. Rey Mysterio
16. Drew McIntyre
17. Damian Priest
18. Gunther
19. Solo Sikoa
20. Sheamus
21. Kevin Owens
22. Bobby Lashley
23. Karrion Kross
24. Brock Lesnar
25. Sami Zayn
26. Bron Breakker
27. Goldberg
28. Logan Paul
29. Edge
30. John Cena


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

1. Who draws #1 & #2 in the Men's Royal Rumble Match??  Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens

2. Who will get the most eliminations in the Women's Royal Rumble Match?? Rhea Ripley

3. Drop 4 NXT Superstars you see entering the Men's Royal Rumble this year?? Von Wagner / Bron Breaker / Mello / JD McDonagh

4. Which past Superstars that we never seen would you like to enter Women's Royal Rumble Match??  AJ Lee

5. Who will last the shortest time in the Men's side of the Royal Rumble??  Dominick Mysterio

6. Which Raw or Smackdown Champion on the Women's side do you see losing their title and entering the Women's Royal Rumble Match later?? Neither

7. Who in the Men's Rumble will do an insane spot from getting eliminated?? Kofi

8. Who do you think has the best chance of breaking Brock Lesnar's and Braun Strowman most eliminations record in a Royal Rumble?? Rhea Ripley

9. Who do you think draws #1 & #2 in the Women's Royal Rumble??  Rhea Ripley and Becky Lynch

10. How many surprises entrants do you think we will get on the Men's side of the Royal Rumble??  6

11. Drop your dark horse to win the Women's Royal Rumble?? Dakota Kai for a pure unexpected darkhorse but I'm 100% behind a Rhea Ripley win from first 2

12. Who do you think will get the biggest pop reaction in the Men's Royal Rumble??  Cody Rhodes

13. Which past Superstar do you see returning in the Men's Royal Rumble Match?? Cody Rhodes

14. Who will be the Iron Man of the Men's Royal Rumble??  Sami Zayn

15. Who will be the Iron Woman of the Women's Royal Rumble?? Rhea Ripley

16. Drop 4 NXT Superstars on the Women's side you see entering the Royal Rumble?? Cora Jade / Zoey Stark / Katana Chance / Indi Hartwell

17. What would be your BIGGEST swerve in the Men's Royal Rumble  Sami Zayn (Anyone but Cody to be fair)

18. What would be the most SHOCKING moment in the Women's Royal Rumble Match??  Kai eliminates Bayley

19. Do you think The Bloodline will turn on each other if they enter??  kind of (Sami will acccidently eliminate Solo)

20. Will WWE do another Forbidden Door in the Women's Royal Rumble?? Yes Kairi Sane

21. Which fired Superstar do you see coming back in the Men's Royal Rumble?? Matt Cardona

22. Who debuts in the Women's Royal Rumble?? Alba Fyre

23. Who debuts in the Men's Royal Rumble?? Cameron Grimes

24. Do you see Roman Reigns playing a factor in the Men's Royal Rumble?? No 

25. Which fired Superstar do you see entering the Women's Royal Rumble Match?? Cheslea Green

26. Do you think they'll be a Forbidden Door in the Men's Royal Rumble Match?? No

skipped 27 and 28

29. Who draws at #29 in the Women's Royal Rumble?? Ronda Rousey

30. Who draws at the #30 spot in the Men's Royal Rumble?? Austin Theory

BONUS Questions

1. Who draws at the #30 spot in the Women's Royal Rumble Match?? Bayley

2. Which Superstar in the Men's Royal Rumble do you think will get eliminated then illegally enter back throwing out the Superstar that eliminated him?? None

3. Drop your logical Final Four for the Men's Royal Rumble Match and Women's Royal Match but here's a twist eliminate them by the order. 

4. Seth Rollins
3. Sami Zayn
2. Austin Theory
1. Cody Rhodes

4. Bayley
3. Dakota Kai
2. Ronda Rousey
1. Rhea Ripley

4. Which Superstar in the Women's Royal Rumble Match will last the shortest time??  Bayley


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

1. Who draws #1 & #2 in the Men's Royal Rumble Match??

2. Who will get the most eliminations in the Women's Royal Rumble Match?? Bayley

3. Drop 4 NXT Superstars you see entering the Men's Royal Rumble this year?? Bron Breakker / Carmello Hays / Von Wagner / JD McDonagh

4. Which past Superstars that we never seen would you like to enter Women's Royal Rumble Match?? Angelina Love

5. Who will last the shortest time in the Men's side of the Royal Rumble?? The Miz

6. Which Raw or Smackdown Champion on the Women's side do you see losing their title and entering the Women's Royal Rumble Match later?? Neither. And Bayley is winning it as still the RAW women's champion!

7. Who in the Men's Rumble will do an insane spot from getting eliminated??
Sami Zayn

8. Who do you think has the best chance of breaking Brock Lesnar's and Braun Strowman most eliminations record in a Royal Rumble?? Bayley

9. Who do you think draws #1 & #2 in the Women's Royal Rumble?? Bianca Belair and Becky Lynch

Oh the cringe of these two jobbers laying around napping while everyone else is fighting until the final four 😂

10. How many surprises entrants do you think we will get on the Men's side of the Royal Rumble?? 6

11. Drop your dark horse to win the Women's Royal Rumble?? Bayley

12. Who do you think will get the biggest pop reaction in the Men's Royal Rumble?? Big Poppa Pump 😂

13. Which past Superstar do you see returning in the Men's Royal Rumble Match??
"Holla if you hear me!" 😂

14. Who will be the Iron Man of the Men's Royal Rumble?? Super Cody Rhodes cringe 😬

15. Who will be the Iron Woman of the Women's Royal Rumble?? Bayley

16. Drop 4 NXT Superstars on the Women's side you see entering the Royal Rumble?? Cora Jade / Gigi Dolin / Jacy Jayne / Indi Hartwell

17. What would be your BIGGEST swerve in the Men's Royal Rumble?? Cody Rhodes actually winning it 😬

18. What would be the most SHOCKING moment in the Women's Royal Rumble Match?? Bayley wins instead of the worthless jobbers being rumored!

19. Do you think The Bloodline will turn on each other if they enter?? That sounds kind of sexual so yes 😂

20. Will WWE do another Forbidden Door in the Women's Royal Rumble?? Yes, Bayley's back door 🥵

21. Which fired Superstar do you see coming back in the Men's Royal Rumble?? Depends on who is ready to come back 😂

22. Who debuts in the Women's Royal Rumble?? Bayley

23. Who debuts in the Men's Royal Rumble?? Idk some NXT jobber and nobody will know who he is 😂

24. Do you see Roman Reigns playing a factor in the Men's Royal Rumble?? Duh. Roman is gonna take out some trash 😂

25. Which fired Superstar do you see entering the Women's Royal Rumble Match?? Chelsea Green

26. Do you think they'll be a Forbidden Door in the Men's Royal Rumble Match?? Maybe 😂

skipped 27 and 28

29. Who draws at #29 in the Women's Royal Rumble?? Ronda Rousey

30. Who draws at the #30 spot in the Men's Royal Rumble?? Austin Theory

BONUS Questions

1. Who draws at the #30 spot in the Women's Royal Rumble Match?? Bayley

2. Which Superstar in the Men's Royal Rumble do you think will get eliminated then illegally enter back throwing out the Superstar that eliminated him?? Drew McIntyre

3. Drop your logical Final Four for the Men's Royal Rumble Match and Women's Royal Match but here's a twist eliminate them by the order.

4. Seth Rollins
3. Sami Zayn
2. Austin Theory
1. Cody Rhodes

4. Dakota Kai
3. Becky Lynch
2. Rhea Ripley
1. Bayley

4. Which Superstar in the Women's Royal Rumble Match will last the shortest time??
Dakota Kai

Becky and Rhea toss Dakota out immediately like trash but then Bayley tosses both of them out like trash and wins!


----------



## Tomzy95 (Jan 6, 2019)

1. Who draws #1 & #2 in the Men's Royal Rumble Match??
Seth Rollins and Austin Theory 

2. Who will get the most eliminations in the Women's Royal Rumble Match??
Racquel Rodriguez 

3. Drop 4 NXT Superstars you see entering the Men's Royal Rumble this year??
I can’t actually answer this one 

4. Which past Superstars that we never seen would you like to enter Women's Royal Rumble Match??
AJ Lee 

5. Who will last the shortest time in the Men's side of the Royal Rumble??
The Miz


6. Which Raw or Smackdown Champion on the Women's side do you see losing their title and entering the Women's Royal Rumble Match later??
This could go either way but I think Charlotte 

7. Who in the Men's Rumble will do an insane spot from getting eliminated??
Kofi Kingston

8. Who do you think has the best chance of breaking Brock Lesnar's and Braun Strowman most eliminations record in a Royal Rumble??
Bobby Lashley

9. Who do you think draws #1 & #2 in the Women's Royal Rumble??
Shotzi and Dakota Kai

10. How many surprises entrants do you think we will get on the Men's side of the Royal Rumble??
5

11. Drop your dark horse to win the Women's Royal Rumble??
Liv Morgan 

12. Who do you think will get the biggest pop reaction in the Men's Royal Rumble??
The Rock

13. Which past Superstar do you see returning in the Men's Royal Rumble Match??
The Rock

14. Who will be the Iron Man of the Men's Royal Rumble??
Sami Zayn

15. Who will be the Iron Woman of the Women's Royal Rumble??
Io Sky

16. Drop 4 NXT Superstars on the Women's side you see entering the Royal Rumble??
Dunno

17. What would be your BIGGEST swerve in the Men's Royal Rumble
Sami Zayn betraying the bloodline 

18. What would be the most SHOCKING moment in the Women's Royal Rumble Match??
Io Sky eliminating Bayley 

19. Do you think The Bloodline will turn on each other if they enter??
Yes, already answered 

20. Will WWE do another Forbidden Door in the Women's Royal Rumble??
No

21. Which fired Superstar do you see coming back in the Men's Royal Rumble??
Unsure

22. Who debuts in the Women's Royal Rumble??
Duodrop

23. Who debuts in the Men's Royal Rumble??
Karrion Kross

24. Do you see Roman Reigns playing a factor in the Men's Royal Rumble??
No

25. Which fired Superstar do you see entering the Women's Royal Rumble Match??
Nia Jax? 

26. Do you think they'll be a Forbidden Door in the Men's Royal Rumble Match??
No

27. Drop who you think enters at #24, #25, #26, #27, & #28 in the Men's Royal Rumble??
24 - Randy Orton 
25 - Edge 
26 - Cody Rhodes 
27 - Solo Sakoa 
28 - Omos

28. Drop who enters at #24, #25, #26, #27, & #28 in the Women's Royal Rumble??
24 - Alexa Bliss 
25 - Liv Morgan 
26 - Bayley 
27 - Doudrop 
28 - Nia Jax 

29. Who draws at #29 in the Women's Royal Rumble??
Nikki Cross

30. Who draws at the #30 spot in the Men's Royal Rumble??
The Rock

BONUS Questions

1. Who draws at the #30 spot in the Women's Royal Rumble Match??
Rhea Ripley

2. Which Superstar in the Men's Royal Rumble do you think will get eliminated then illegally enter back throwing out the Superstar that eliminated him??
Austin The

3. Drop your logical Final Four for the Men's Royal Rumble Match and Women's Royal Match but here's a twist eliminate them by the order. For example

4. Sami Zayn
3. Braun Strowman 
2. Cody Rhodes 
1. The Rock 

4. Bayley 
3. Io Sky
2. Rhea Ripley
1. Becky Lynch


4. Which Superstar in the Women's Royal Rumble Match will last the shortest time??
Natayla 


Last Bonus Question

Drop your fantasy Final Four for the Men's side of the Rumble & Women's side of the Rumble too??

4. Seth Rollins 
3. Cody Rhodes 
2. John Cena 
1. The Rock 

4.Bayley 
3. AJ Lee 
2. Becky Lynch 
1. Sasha Banks


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Literally everything else is meaningless because Cody must win.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Fantasy final four 

4. Steve Austin 
3. The Rock
2. John Cena
1. Hulk Hogan

Just to see Hulk toss all those lesser fotc guys out like trash 😂

4. Sasha Banks
3. Charlotte
2. Becky Lynch
1. Bayley

Just to see Bayley toss the other lesser horsewomen out like trash and win! 😍


----------



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Fantasy final four
> 
> 4. Steve Austin
> 3. The Rock
> ...


I peep you have this obsession with Bayley like damn chill 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hangman said:


> Literally everything else is meaningless because Cody must win.


Your on the wrong thread either participate or bounce


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Prescott1189 said:


> I peep you have this obsession with Bayley like damn chill 😂😂😂😂


Yep, I love Bayley! So much I would always push her the way she should be pushed to win everything 😍


----------

